# Friends and family savings



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, this weekend is friends and family discount weekend at Petsmart. If you mention the discount, they will give you 15% off your entire transaction. Great time to get some toys and treats!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Definitely. It's a great way to save a bit of money!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Saw that! I printed out the coupon and got some food and goodies for the dogs !


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh yes. I got some toys and things for Baxter and my wife's chinchilla. Haha.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

I saw this and went ahead and picked up 2 bags of Nutro and saved so much! I love when Petsmart does discount events like that haha. Thanks for sharing :smile:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Absolutely! It really is a great time to save.


----------

